# Concentrate advice needed



## Laubscher12 (29/5/16)

Hi guys 

I need some advice on buying concentrate!! Who do you recommend? And what flav concentrate do you recommend? Please advise me with vendors thats allways willing to help and making it easy to get my order through!! 

Thanks


----------



## shaunnadan (29/5/16)

Valley vapour is an excellent vendor to buy from ! No issues 

Concentrates to consider getting would be to buy stuff that's can be joined together to make multiple recipes. 

Consider 2 fruits, 2 bakery, 2 creams

This could allow for you to make over a dozen simple recipes as opposed to buying 5 concentrates from an online recipe and then being stuck not able to make anything else .

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Laubscher12 (29/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Valley vapour is an excellent vendor to buy from ! No issues
> 
> Concentrates to consider getting would be to buy stuff that's can be joined together to make multiple recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laubscher12 (29/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Valley vapour is an excellent vendor to buy from ! No issues
> 
> Concentrates to consider getting would be to buy stuff that's can be joined together to make multiple recipes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply
Sorry had problems with my phone replying!! I also had that in mind so i wont ever get tired of the flavours and combinations
Any one order from vapour mountain before?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/16)

Laubscher12 said:


> Any one order from vapour mountain before?



Yes I have... more than a few times... outstanding juices!


----------



## Laubscher12 (29/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have... more than a few times... outstanding juices!


Cool thanks alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/5/16)

This is what I did:

I read through our DIY thread here, noting only recipes that suited my taste and are tried and tested (e.g. Thrashberry, Looma, Mustard Milk, etc). I also went to www.e-liquid-recipes.com, clicked on the "rating" heading to get all the highest rated recipes, which I went through looking at the ones I would like most (reading all comments too). I collected recipes all over, then wittled them down to not too many. Went to www.valleyvapour.co.za and started checking which concentrates on my list were available. Obviously, this process eliminated some recipes. Ordered. Made 10 ml samples. Cured them. Sampled them. Now already have a good stash of great DIY juices in 30 ml bottles. One very quickly gets to know the flavours and start tweaking recipes. One day I will put together my own recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

BLCK VAPOUR is also a good vendor for concentrates 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz (31/5/16)

Check out blck Vapour @Richio is very helpful and their service is great. https://blckvapour.co.za/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/5/16)

Dude just read everything you can and have fun! I have created many a good juice. MaNY and absolutely awful one too! I never used a recipe I just studied a lot of them. Every time you want to accomplish a tweak (like make it less dry without sweetening for example) hit the forums and ask.

Check out the Calling All DIY'ers thread for some epic info broken down in good conversations. Many a good trick learned there.

No stress just FUN!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/5/16)

OH yes BLCK Vapour have the lowest prices on TFA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Laubscher12 (31/5/16)

@Andre @Lord Vetinari ill be putting in my order today at vapour mountain and start making juice by Thursday so it will be ready next weeek when i get my cuboid!!


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

@Laubscher12 good luck with your juice let us know how it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------

